# Clearing Datadata



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

How do I clear the datadata?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

wipe data, then restore apps only with tibu. You really dont need to clear it though...just move some apps to sd and run a cache cleaner program such as NG or History Eraser.


----------

